# is my tank cycled?



## i shroom i (Aug 23, 2003)

ok i have 2 baby plecos and they seem to put off a lorge amount of sh*t so i tested my tank yesterday for ammonia nitrates and nitraite i have none o f them it been a week secne ive bought this tank and is cloudy still but again do not detect nothing in my tank ph is a lil high b ut constant am i rdy for my p's?


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

If it is a virgin tank (not seeded with anything from an established tank), than it's not cycled... It takes much longer than a week to cycle a virgin tank. I would continue to take measurements and if all three parameters are consistently reading zero, I would get another test kit or bring a sample to your LFS to test.


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

and you might want to get those Pleco's out of there, they aren't that Hardy, and probly won't withstand the cycle


----------



## i shroom i (Aug 23, 2003)

thnx im not really worried about the plecos well ive had the tank about 1 and a half weeeks if you htink about it ummm wouls it be ok to wait 2 days and put ps in or no?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Even though your water perimeters look good, the best test is to use a live feeders. You will basically know if your waters good enough for any other fish if no deaths occurs in your tank within 1-2 days. Better safe than sorry


----------



## i shroom i (Aug 23, 2003)

k thnx plecos dont count as feeders?


----------



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

plecos are feeders to piranhas, but not to regular fishes.


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

actually i threw in some common plecos in a 100 gallon filled with tap water. theyre still alive. the water was very cold too. plecos are invincable if you ask me.


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

all you have to do is give it 2 weeks, let your filter bio build up


----------



## Tommy V (Jul 18, 2003)

invincible my ass, i swear they are pusses, at least mine are, i have really bad luck with them for some reason though, one just croaked and one got on my floor from a completely covered tank.


----------

